

17-year old makes $20k/mo via Internet marketing, $370k so far - ck2
http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/vj4tq/iama_17yearold_internet_marketer_that_makes_20000/

======
tobtoh
Whilst I salute the guy for showing initiative and entrepreneurship, I wish
these sort of articles got less attention (everywhere, not specifically on
HN).

These sort of articles are starting to get the feel of the 'Get rich quick' or
'Work from home and earn big dollars' ads you see stuck on walls and sign
posts - it's the new Amway.

~~~
flatline3
Agreed. This article seems highly suspect, and anecdotes about success are not
particularly helpful in becoming successful.

~~~
kurrent
The guy also admits to knowing barely anything about SEO.

"I have no idea about SEO, but if I can recall it was something about Web 2.0
blog links, high PR domains, etc."

I'm calling bullshit on this whole IAmA

------
guynamedloren
I'm relatively young and entrepreneurial, and when I hear about people making
loads of money in internet advertising like this (especially young people), my
gut reaction is envy and jealously. I think "sheesh, I could totally be doing
that"... but I always come to the conclusion that I would be absolutely
miserable doing what these guys do, because it's just not something I'm into,
and spending every waking moment doing something I hate/despise is certainly
not how I want to live my life.

In fact, I cannot imagine being much happier than I am now. I live in Los
Angeles, so naturally I am surrounded my wealthy individuals flaunting their
money everywhere I go (houses, cars, etc), but despite all of this, I cannot
imagine that these people are any happier than I am. Likewise, I don't imagine
that I could be happier if I had the material possessions that they have.

This guy says he loves what he does and advocates others doing what they love,
which is fantastic advice.

------
adamjernst
Who has a "best friend" who is a fitness trainer at age 17?

He doesn't seem to be US-based (mentions IB, and English is his second
language) so not paying (as much) tax must help things.

It sounds like SEO linkbait/blogspam type stuff to me—he mentions surveys too.

------
ClHans
I note that he claims to have 29 sites, but hasn't listed them. A simple list
of the 29 super-duper money-making sites...that shouldn't be so hard to
provide...

~~~
mtgx
I wouldn't really blame him if it was indeed true. If he did show them, there
will be 100 clones for each with a few months because they'd think that
_exactly_ the niches he's in must be making him this kind of money, and they
won't bother to think for themselves.

------
p_sherman
And yet another Reddit post. When did Reddit start spilling out?

Seriously, could we please not encourage posts like this...

------
GigabyteCoin
_I did [PPC] for a month and made around a whooping $2.5. For me this was
huge, and I was very happy about it._

I think that was the most important quote from the main article.

It's that type of excitement over relatively small gains (in most peoples
eyes) that is one of the key points to becoming an entrepreneur.

------
kurrent
sorry, but this is just another story about a teenage kid who did "SEO" to
reap money from naive people and then brag about it.

